# Sports and Political Betting Sites



## ??? (Jan 23, 2020)

Betfair Exchange | Best Odds Online, Back and Lay Betting
					

The Betfair Exchange allows you the opportunity to back and lay bets and Cash Out. We also offer Casino, Poker, Games and Bingo.




					www.betfair.com
				









						PredictIt
					






					www.predictit.org
				




On these sites you can bet on the usual sporting events, as well as unusual fare such as the outcomes of political elections. Doing so requires cryptocurrency and profiles on these sites.

Do you want to profit from the ignorance of those inbred Nazi MAGAt Drumpf-tards? Want to fleece a MSNBC-addicted TDS-afflicted troon of their hard earned SSI benefits? Here's your chance to prove the other side wrong!


----------



## Franjevina (Jan 23, 2020)

Do you get shekels for promotion ?


----------



## ??? (Jan 23, 2020)

Franjevina said:


> Do you get shekels for promotion ?


No, but I made ~$2000 after the 2016 election.


----------



## CrunkLord420 (Jan 23, 2020)

Preemptive warning against embedding affiliate/referral links on this board. There's legitimacy in talking about gambling sites (especially crypto-accepting ones), but it's a big grey area.

Try to be more contentful, not just spamming links to sites you use. Explain what type of betting you do, personally.


----------



## Vince McMahon (Jan 23, 2020)

If you're using online bookies, you're either a scumbag or a fool. 

If you have any sense in you, never gamble. The offline house always wins, the online house will skin you alive.


----------



## XYZpdq (Jan 23, 2020)

I like how you can bet on pro wrasslin in the UK, and its odds are based on backstage scoopz and stuff.


----------



## Érui (Jan 23, 2020)

I put a bet on the worst possible outcome in political contests. It provides the financial means to get drunk when the world goes to shit. Cameron, Brexit, Trump, Corbyn and Johnson have all been alcohol enablers.


----------



## Give Her The D (Jan 23, 2020)

My state legalized sports betting last year, and now FanDuel keeps trying to get me in to their platform by sending me promo codes in the mail. If I knew shit about sports, I'd try it.


----------



## ??? (Jan 23, 2020)

CrunkLord420 said:


> Preemptive warning against embedding affiliate/referral links on this board. There's legitimacy in talking about gambling sites (especially crypto-accepting ones), but it's a big grey area.
> 
> Try to be more contentful, not just spamming links to sites you use. Explain what type of betting you do, personally.


Ok. I put a bit of money on Trump winning the 2016 Presidential election very early on, and I won a nice chunk back. What made it great was taking money from Hillary voters.

I have money on everything I support which seems likely to win. Populist/Nationalist stuff. I missed the chance to bet on Brexit.

I spent a ton of time on reddit, twitter, and facebook during 2015 and 2016 spamming links to the above two sites and going on about how it's free money because Hillary can't lose. That behavior isn't tolerated as well these days but if you're right wing and confident in your beliefs it never hurts to try. Just don't pull that bullshit in mixed company (here) or among your own group.


----------

